# No cyclogest 2 days leading to OTD



## Aunt Sally (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi
I wondered if you could help.
I have just been away for the weekend. I did my cyclogest pessary on Saturday morning but forgot to take them with me!!  

So I missed Saturday night and both on Sunday. My OTD was today and have tested negative.
I called my clinic who said that I should perhaps carry on with the cyclogest for a couple of days and test again, but I didn't tell them I had forgotten to take them over the weekend.
This morning, I have started to have a slight bleed and wonder whether I should take them for a couple of days or not.
Help


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Aunt Sally,

I'm assuming that clinic said to continue because at that point you hadn't had any bleeding? If you still have some left then you might as well use them until you test again. However if you progress to full blown bleeding then I'd not bother with the Cyclogest. Sorry to hear that it was negative today  

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

